# Impossible de connecter mes comptes sur Mail



## pnpvdc (9 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous !

Depuis maintenant une semaine je n'arrive pas à connecter mes comptes sur Mail. Le serveur SMTP se connecte mais pas l'IMAP. L'application me dit que le nom d'utilisateur ou MDP ne sont pas corrects alors que je n'ai rien changé. Je n'ai donc plus de mail ou d'agenda.
J'ai essayé toutes les astuces sur le trousseau d'accès mais rien ne change...
Auriez vous déjà rencontré ce problème ? et si oui comment le résoudre ? 

Merci d'avance !
PN


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2014)

bienvenue

*plein* de sujets autour de ca
c'est pas une affaire de trousseau mais de Mail

tu peux par exemple virer les preferences Mail de session
et reconfigurer  le ou les comptes et tu retrouves tout

edit on presume que ton mac est à jour avec les dernieres maj mavericks ET Mail


----------



## pnpvdc (9 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> bienvenue
> 
> *plein* de sujets autour de ca
> c'est pas une affaire de trousseau mais de Mail
> ...



Merci pour cette réponse rapide. Qu'entend tu par virer les préférences mail de session ?
Aucune nouvelle mise à jour à installer sur Appstore...

Cordialement, 
PN


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2014)

commence déjà par un truc simple
dans tes reglages de comptes

REverifier le réglage IMAP à fond
c'est parfois un détail qui est mal réglé (ou mal rencodé)

eventuellement faire la bidouille  de volontairement mettre un faux réglage , valider , fermer 
rouvrir et remettre le bon réglage valider , fermer
rouvrir


et si tu veux de l'aide indiquer les details tu ne dis pas grand chose
quel webmail ? connexion  (wifi ethernet) , compte avec double authentification ou pas ?

les preferences Mail c'est entre autre la ( ou les ) plist Mail de session


----------



## pnpvdc (9 Février 2014)

Je suis en connexion ethernet et mes deux comptes sont gmail. J'ai supprimé, reconfigurer le compte avec les bons serveurs imap smtp mais l'appli continue à mes demander mon MDP sans rien charger (aucun mail, dossier etc...)
J'ai aussi effacé la session du trousseau mais pas de changements...


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2014)

tu as migré d'un OS precedent?

imap? pop?
DOUBLE authentification gmail?

si imap fais ce test
tu CREES une session mavericks
et sur cette session tu configures  un des gmail  en verifiant bien les données ( intitulés , *ports* , authenfication etc , c'est indiqué partout)

( en imap car  ca eviterait impact sur gestion des messages session 1)

en passant il y a déjà plusieurs sujets 100% mail mavericks et gmail


----------



## pnpvdc (12 Février 2014)

Bonsoir, 

Non je n'ai pas migré j'ai juste actualisé mon mac avec la mise à jour Mavericks. Je viens de faire une découverte enthousiasmante. En créant un deuxième compte utilisateur sur le mac j'ai configuré l'autre boîte mail et là tous a marché comme sur des roulettes ! 
En revenant sur mon compte (celui sui ne marche pas) et en vérifiant les paramètres de configuration du compte je vois qu'il manque le MDP mais une fois que je le met l'application ne le mémorise et un espace blanc apparaît à nouveau. 
C'est comme si le MDP de mon compte n'était pas pris en compte ? Une idée, une piste ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2014)

pnpvdc a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Non je n'ai pas migré j'ai juste actualisé mon mac avec la mise à jour Mavericks



 ben si , c'est migrer
par opposition à l'autre facon:  mettre un OS  SANS preserver les comptes , et recréer à la main , les comptes réglages etc



> Je viens de faire une découverte enthousiasmante. En créant un deuxième compte utilisateur sur le mac j'ai configuré l'autre boîte mail et là tous a marché comme sur des roulettes !


CQFD



> C'est comme si le MDP de mon compte n'était pas pris en compte ? Une idée, une piste ?


Virer tes fichier de reglages Mail session usuelle
et reconfigurer les emails et tu retrouves tout
( ca été traité plein de fois)


----------



## pnpvdc (13 Février 2014)

Bonsoir, 

Le fait de "Virer tes fichier de reglages Mail session usuelle" n'est pas quelque chose qui coule de source pour moi. Est ce que cela veut dire que je supprime le compte et que je le reconfigure ? ou est ce qu'il faut en quelque sorte remettre les paramètres par défaut de l'application ? si oui comment procéder ? 

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2014)

non
comme déjà expliqué  dans de nombreux fils ( et c'est valable pour toute  appli mac)
refaire des réglages écrits dans un fichier sans doute  corrompu-bancal ne change pas le fait que le fichier reste... corrompu-bancal
et donc une forme de réparation classique ( majorité des sujets de reparation) est de changer le ou les fichiers de reglages de cette appli dans la session,
on reregle avec des fichiers  neufs

dans ton cas ce serait la ou les plists Mail dans ta bibliotheque de ta session


----------



## pnpvdc (14 Février 2014)

Peux tu me donner le lien d'un sujet où les étapes à suivre sont expliquées ? ou me donner toi même les étapes à suivre ?


----------



## PDD (14 Février 2014)

Désolé mais j'ai aussi le même problème, j'ai viré mon compte pop (dans préf. compte -) et crée un compte imap, ok pas de problème. Je désire créer aussi avec la même adresse et le même serveur un second compte pop, puis activer au choix dans les préf. le pop (pour sauvegarde permanente dans mail) ou le imap (pour voir les spams que je ne peux consulter que sur webmail). L'imap ne pose aucun problème mais le pop refuse de fonctionner...Bien sur mot de passe et serveurs envoi et réception sont bons.
Merci de l'aide car je ne parviens pas à faire fonctionner le pop...
j'ai retrouvé ton explication:http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/boite-a-outils-mail-292060.html
Je trouve alors :mail data, accounts.plist de 11k, c'est cela qu'il faut virer?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2014)

et on re répète
dans certains cas  n'est pas effacer et recérer des comptes dans les prefs de Mail qu'il faut faire 

mais VIRER le ou les fichiers de reglages Maiil
puis reconfigurer les comptes...

selon les OS il y a un ou deux fichiers dans la biblio de session
c'est évoqué partout

on parle de virer CE fichier
Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist

et sur certains OS 
Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.mail-shared.plist


----------



## PDD (14 Février 2014)

je ne trouve aucun de ces fichiers dans les dizaines de plist des préférences (je suis sous ML) mais je cherche...et trouverai...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2014)

PDD a dit:


> je ne trouve aucun de ces fichiers dans les dizaines de plist des préférences (je suis sous ML) mais je cherche...et trouverai...


parce que probablement bien que veteran sur mac et macg  tu n'es pas attentif et
que  te trompes de ...biblio

on parle -c'est clairement indiqué  par moi ou dizaines de sujets -  de la biblio de session
qui sur les OS recents est MASQUEE , volontairement et ca tu devrais le savoir aussi; ceci dit l'aide mac donne la manip  pour l'afficher  ainsi que des dizaines de fils macg ( et comment la garder visible. en permanence . par glissement vers colonne laterale)


----------



## PDD (14 Février 2014)

Merci, bien sur que je sais qu'elle est masquée, sinon je n'aurais pas eu accès à toutes les préférences plist... Mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé la bonne...mais je suis persévérant, cela m'amuse et j'aime être en contact avec de plus compétents que moi...on apprend comme cela...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2014)

les preferences sont en  finder mode colonnes ou liste  classables par ordre alphabetique. ascendant descendant...
et donc tu trouves ( dans les com.apple entre allez je t'aide   les com.apple L et com.apple N)


edit 





> sinon je n'aurais pas eu accès à toutes les préférences plist..


il y a des preferences avec plist dans les biblios OS , donc c'est pas l'explication


----------



## PDD (14 Février 2014)

Bon je termine, hic mon, hic, single malt, et je regarde,;;;demain...
Amicalement...


----------



## pnpvdc (15 Février 2014)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai trouvé et viré le fichier suivant des préférences : com.apple.mail-shared.plist. En redémarrant l'ordinateur j'ai essayé de reconfigurer mais toujours le même problème. De plus le fichier que j'ai 
effacé ne s'est pas recrée automatiquement.  Je n'ai donc toujours pas de solution...


----------



## pascalformac (16 Février 2014)

pnpvdc a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai trouvé et viré le fichier suivant des préférences : com.apple.mail-shared.plist. En redémarrant l'ordinateur j'ai essayé de reconfigurer mais toujours le même problème. De plus le fichier que j'ai
> effacé ne s'est pas recrée automatiquement.  Je n'ai donc toujours pas de solution...


normal
il y en a DEUX  et le premier contient les configurations dans Mail
Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist
Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.mail-shared.plist

bien entendu les configurations ne sont PAS recrées automatiquement
( au lancement  Mail a l'air d'etre ouvert comme à premiere utilisation et justement  propose de configurer des comptes , on le fait et ensuite  on retrouve ses archives et BAL persos)

ce que je décris est la même démarche depuis les débuts de Mail et d'OSX
( et  de globalement de changement de preferences de  toute appli mac)


----------



## PDD (16 Février 2014)

"Com.Apple.MailmigratorService.plist", c'est tout ce que je trouve dans ma bibliothèque à la lettre M dans mon MBPR sous ML...Je ne dois pas être au bon endroit...
Par contre dans mon ancien core 2 duo sous SLje trouve bien un fichier "mail.plist", y aurait il une différence suivant le OS utilisé?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Février 2014)

il y a aussi l'autre dossier qui existe en ML
là
Maison/Bibliotheque/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Library/Preferences
il s'y trouve une masse de fichiers plist  de gestion de preferences Mail


----------



## PDD (16 Février 2014)

J'ai retrouvé mon compte pop fonctionnel, j'ai ouvert une session test, j'ai crée mon compte pop, vérifié qu'il allait bien rechercher mes messages sur le serveur puis je l'ai refermé. Quand j'ai réouvert mon compte administrateur mon compte pop est apparu à coté du compte imap, parfaitement fonctionnel et il est allé rechercher mes messages sur le serveur. Il semble que le compte imap et pop peuvent rester actifs ensemble sans problème. Cela fait une BAL supplémentaire à gauche mais il y a de la place disponible. Vite TM et ce problème est réglé, merci à tous pour l'aide, je suis un peu moins ignorant même si je n'ai pas trouvé la mail.plist sous ML......


----------



## pnpvdc (16 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> normal
> il y en a DEUX  et le premier contient les configurations dans Mail
> Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist
> Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.mail-shared.plist
> ...



En fait je ne trouve que ce fichier : com.apple.mail-shared.plist. Pas de signes de vie de celui ci : com.apple.mail.plist...


----------



## pascalformac (16 Février 2014)

pnpvdc a dit:


> En fait je ne trouve que ce fichier : com.apple.mail-shared.plist. Pas de signes de vie de celui ci : com.apple.mail.plist...


edit
j'avais un bug d'affichage j'ai redemarré et ce sont bien des plist et pas des alias

edit2
image
emplacement chez moi






ceci  est en plus du dossier
 Maison/Bibliotheque/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Library/Preferences


----------



## pnpvdc (17 Février 2014)

Ne vois pas l'image ?


----------



## PDD (17 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> edit
> j'avais un bug d'affichage j'ai redemarré et ce sont bien des plist et pas des alias
> 
> edit2
> ...


Sur le lion de Montagne on ne voit pas la même chose (chez moi en tout cas), pas de com.apple.mail.plist


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2014)

PDD a dit:


> Sur le lion de Montagne on ne voit pas la même chose (chez moi en tout cas), pas de com.apple.mail.plist


et naturellement tu as AUSSI lu ce que j'ai dit  en rep  22....


----------



## PDD (17 Février 2014)

Oui je l'ai "enfin" trouvé aussi, si j'avais viré cela (mais j'ai toujours peur de faire des erreurs!) ne m'aurait il pas fallu rentrer mes 4 comptes mail? ici je n'ai qu' ouvert une session test et créer un seul compte...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2014)

PDD a dit:


> Oui je l'ai "enfin" trouvé aussi, si j'avais viré cela (mais j'ai toujours peur de faire des erreurs!) ne m'aurait il pas fallu rentrer mes 4 comptes mail? ici je n'ai qu' ouvert une session test et créer un seul compte...



comme rappelé  très vite en 20
principe inchangé depuis les débuts de Mail OSX ( environ une quinzaine d'années...)
ceci a été expliqué dans des dizaines de fils de reparation Mail depuis


----------



## pnpvdc (17 Février 2014)

Peux tu donner un lien de sujet avec réparation ? Sur Mavericks pas de plist mail...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2014)

pnpvdc a dit:


> Sur Mavericks pas de plist mail...


mais bien sur que si il y en a 
sinon Mail ne marcherait PAS DU TOUT

comme *déjà* dit  situable en deux  endroits

Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist
Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.mail-shared.plist

et ou
Maison/Bibliotheque/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Library/Preferences


----------



## pnpvdc (22 Février 2014)

Salut, 

Oui pardon, je trouve bien cette plist : com.apple.mail-shared.plist mais en la retirant en en redémarrant l'ordinateur cela ne change rien. De plus je ne trouve pas cette plist com.apple.mail.plist (dans aucun des deux emplacements indiqués...)


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2014)

dans TA biblio de compte ( maison) c'est là


----------



## pnpvdc (23 Février 2014)

Vois pas la photo ?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Février 2014)

ca fait deux fois que post ce mysterieux laconisme  avec un point ?
donc on ne sait pas de quoi tu parles

soit tu as mal posté une image
soit tu as un problème avec navigateur

(aucun probleme de mon coté j'ai même verifié sur d'autres navigateurs)


----------

